# Cheryl Ladd (Bikini & OBEN OHNE) & Jaclyn Smith - Drei Engel für Charlie (Part1)- 38x



## Spezi30 (4 März 2007)

Meine erste produktive Arbeit hier. Ich hoffe, es gefällt :thumbup: 


Wie im TV - wenns ankommt, gibts sicher ne Fortsetzung   


*DREI ENGEL FÜR CHARLIE

"TAUSCHE GANGSTER GEGEN CHARLIE"*


*Cheryl Ladd​*









































































*Jaclyn Smith​*


----------



## AMUN (4 März 2007)

Spezi30 schrieb:


> Meine erste produktive Arbeit hier. Ich hoffe, es gefällt :thumbup:




Also das ist ein toller Einstand und ein erstklassiger Post



Ich danke dir fürs Teilen und hoffe auf eine Fortsetzung

:bigsupporter:


----------



## Spezi30 (4 März 2007)

gern geschiehen. Die Keyboard- und Rentner-Sprüche sind übrigens genial, darauf muss man erstmal kommen :thumbup: :3djumping:


----------



## rise (5 März 2007)

Schon wieder ein kleiner Retro Post...gefällt mir!THX!


----------



## Muli (5 März 2007)

Bin auch begeistert!
Möchte dich nur bitten die Anzahl der Pics in der Threadbezeichnung zu erwähnen (in diesem Falle trage ich die mal nach)


----------



## Spezi30 (5 März 2007)

mist, hatte ich vergessen. kümmere mich sofort drum


----------



## Baustert Paul (29 Okt. 2008)

*Die Drei Engel sind ganz grosse Klasse*

:3dthumbup::3dthumbup::3dthumbup:Schade das es Keinen Film mit den Richtigen Engeln gibt.Die Serien waren immer grosse Klasse.Die Drei waren immer so richtig Charmant und so Süss.:3dtears::3dtears::3dtears:


----------

